# Sprache zu Text und dann zur sps



## Chris.O (6 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab da mal ne Frage zur Sprachsteuerung. Es gibt ja diverse Lösungen wie Alexa und co, die man theoretisch auch an z.b. nen Pi mit codesys etc anbinden kann.

Mir persönlich schwebt etwas simpleres vor... Ich würde gerne "einfach" Sprache in einen String wandeln und an die sps schicken (z.B. via Modbus tcp)

Ich bräuchte also quasi einen "Sateliten" der auf ein Schlüsselwort reagiert und dann das gesprochene in einen string wandelt und verschickt...

3S bietet ja eine App, die das schon so macht...sprich Sensordaten vom Android zur sps schickt sowie den Google Sprachassistent nutzt um einen String zu generieren. Leider muss ich die App immer separat starten und den online Assistenten von Google nutzen.

Ich hätte das gern offline und vllt mit Schlüsselwort, damit ich das teil irgendwo ins Wohnzimmer stellen kann und dann ohne mich vom Sofa erheben zu müssen, nutzen kann 

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das realisieren kann?

Eine Idee war nen Pi als Sateliten zu nehmen, Mikro und Soundausgabe anstecken und ein Programm auf dem Pi laufen lassen, das STT macht...leider hab ich da programmtechnisch nix gefunden was passt...bei sowas wie z.b. snips wird ja nicht nur ein String generiert sondern wesentlich mehr gemacht...es gibt doch diverse apps, die z.b. Wenn man was diktiert einfach ein txt file erzeugen...sowas für den Pi wäre was... Finde aber nix :-(

Hat jemand Ideen?

Gruß Chris


----------



## johann.briewasser@gmail.c (6 Dezember 2020)

Hallo, soweit ich weiß kommt ein Sprachasistent nicht ohne Internet/Cloud aus... da der Audiostring an einen Server geschickt wird und dort aufgelöst wird und die Antwort dann zurückgeschickt wird.
Du wirst nicht ohne Server auskommen egal ob Google oder Amazon... 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1M mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris.O (6 Dezember 2020)

Hi, also dass es offline Sprachassistenten gibt bin ich mir sicher....nur hab ich bis jetzt keinen gefunden, der mir in z.b. linux nen String ausgibt...


----------



## Blockmove (6 Dezember 2020)

Such mal nach Snips oder Kaldi.
Mit Node RED und / oder openhab kann man sowas mit einer SPS koppeln.
Ist aber sicherlich einiges an Bastelei notwendig.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (7 Dezember 2020)

https://investors.sonos.com/news-an...s-Announces-Acquisition-of-Snips/default.aspx

Ja.... es war einmal.


----------



## Chris.O (7 Dezember 2020)

Ja das mit snips hatte ich mir angesehen, wurde aber wie im letzten Post von Sonos übernommen und eingestellt :-(
Kaldi noch nicht gehört... schau ich mir mal an...

Andere / mehr ideen?


----------



## Ralle (7 Dezember 2020)

Ich hab Letztens dazu was über den Raspi gelesen.

https://tutorials-raspberrypi.de/raspberry-pi-sprachsteuerung-selbst-bauen/
https://www.elektormagazine.de/news/review-snips-spracherkennung-auf-dem-raspberry-pi
https://johannadaher.com/2017/09/22...-das-easyvr-3-0-shield-mit-einem-arduino-uno/
https://www.distrelec.de/de/speakup...MInYyqhca87QIVmMx3Ch02QwXqEAQYBSABEgLJIPD_BwE

Gibt eine Menge zu entdecken 

Ah, hier mit Tensorflow, das ist nicht übel:
Such mal bei ebay nach : [FONT=&quot]*Adafruit EdgeBadge, TensorFlow Lite für µC, CircuitPython, Arduino IDE, 4400*[/FONT]


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2020)

Also Tensorflow ist ein sehr interessantes Gebiet.
Ein Kollege hat es für Objekterkennung benutzt.
Tolle Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Chris.O (8 Dezember 2020)

Ok,... schon mal ne Menge Namen und Links, die ich mir ansehen werde... 
mal sehen welches am umkomplizierstesten zum testen ist 

vielen Dank euch schon mal beim Brainstorm 

Falls jemand schon was fertiges hat... gern her damit 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2020)

Bei der Adafruit-Geschichte, gabs m.E. auch e in Beispiel mit Sprachtraining und -erkennung. Das wäre ein Anfang.


----------



## Ashley999 (5 August 2021)

Ich benutze die Site viel, um Audio in Text umzuwandeln.  Meine Lieblingsseite ist Audext.  Es besteht die Wahl zwischen professioneller und automatischer Transkription.  Außerdem können Sie 30 Minuten geschenkt bekommen.


----------

